# What engine do you hate the most.



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What engine really makes you mad. And what lawn mower is the worst that would go with it? :dude:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well lets see honda and tecs. just because i love my briggs. as for mowers i like em all as long as they cut like a want and well all of mine do that.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Dec's i hate the carbs on em.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

The worst would be a mtd deck and a honda gcv 160. Anything worse than that?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

my honda!   :drunk:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

yeah. You haven't been calling me lately. And I can't download that stupid im thing. It won't work.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

umm first off you have to agree to the leagality's of it. then you have to agree to download it, sometimes a active x control pops up in IE and won't let you get it unless you click that. but here's a tip, follow the directions it gives. anybody can download it, even you.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> yeah. You haven't been calling me lately. And I can't download that stupid im thing. It won't work.


i take it you want me to call and bug you??
but its like 8:30 in the morning there and im still half asleep  :dude: :dude:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Well I am waiting for my new dell. This is my dad's computer and would rather my own.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh boy oh boy, haha at least i have two:devil::devil: what specs though.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

what? this one has 120 gb memory 512 ddr ram and a 3 ghz proscesor. 18 inch lcd digital analog monitor. The kind that doesn't get blurred when you look at it from different angles.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

huh, nice, didn't you have another one that screwed up, why didn't you have that fixed, would've been cheaper, even to replace over half of it.


----------



## Turbo_Minivan (Feb 18, 2005)

The ones I don't like are the 2-cycle Tecumseh engines. They just don't strike me as reliable.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

actually the old 2 cycle tecumseh's are great, just most are worn out but they are easy to rebuild and they would last you many years, the newer ones aren't crap.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Turbo_Minivan said:


> The ones I don't like are the 2-cycle Tecumseh engines. They just don't strike me as reliable.


umm
your urbo minivan is fried and yes i know who you are  
meet mr hellraiser7812 lol :wave:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Busted. :wave:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah busted, me i got banned and he wants to be well ugly to me and not unban me.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

turbo minivan aint spike if thats what ur thinking CHARLES!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i know that idiot, i'm talking other site.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

ooooh. A big arguement. LOL


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no he wanted to be a big head. :lol:


----------

